# ABS/Wheel Bearing Issue



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Is it even loose? As in movement. 

Can you wiggle the tire side to side and up and down?


----------



## thedude386 (Oct 12, 2012)

I cannot wiggle it at all. No movement in any direction.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Does it make any noise?


----------



## thedude386 (Oct 12, 2012)

It does not make noise, but I wanted to remove it and or replace because either the sensor is bad, or the ring on the bearing is bad. I wanted to look at and clean if possible, but cannot get the bearing separated from the backing plate.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

The ring is nothig more then metal. Metal doesn't go bad. Which only leaves the sensor. 

It's possible the sensor has slid a little and has too much of a gap now. Or the sensor has gone bad. Or the wiring. 

Do a google to see if you can find a trouble shooting chart to tell you how to test the sensor and the wiring.


----------



## thedude386 (Oct 12, 2012)

I wanted to remove the wheel bearing because of a service document stating that it is possible for debris to get stuck to the back of the wheel bearing and cause issues.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

While it's possible to get debris in to ANY of the 4 bearings on your car. You HAVE gotten 180,000 miles out of it. So you did pretty darn good. 

It still boils down to the facts. You've got no noise. And no play. So, you'd be looking for issues that aren't there to be found. 

Looking at the pics. You're not going to see anything after you've taken the drum off anyways. It's a hub assembly that can't be taken apart without a press. But if you insist on taking it off. Looks like there's 4 bolts from behind a plate. And they're probably torx bolts. 

As for the bearing itself. Looks like you replace the whole hub. They're not that expensive and a heck of lot faster then waiting for a machine shop to replace it for you. Not to mention the time to drive down. Drop it off. Drive back and pick it up when it's done. 



BAck to looking for a trouble shooting tree to diagnose the sensor or wire.


----------



## thedude386 (Oct 12, 2012)

My problem is that I cannot get the hub assembly off of the plate that the drum hardware is mounted to. With those 4 bolts removed, the hub/wheelbearing assembly should come out but instead is stuck.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Soak with penetrating oil. And let sit for a bit. And tapping with a hammer. 

There's nothing but those 4 bolts to hold it on so it's probably rusted in place.

If you can get behind it. Try tapping there also.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Did the wheel bearing hub assembly ever cone off?


----------

